# Scotland's NC500



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

On my bucket list, I was going to take the caravan and do the NC500. Its a trip that starts and finishes at Inverness, and takes you right up to the very top of Scotland. The furthest north I've been is when me and OH went for a day out to Ullapool. We had camped on the shore of Loch Ness, near to Fort William. But after seeing the roads, I don't think so. But oh, what scenery. I'm glad the bloke took the road to Glen Coe. Very atmospheric indeed. Eileen Doonhan Castle has been in some feature films. Me and Tom went to visit it. I was a bit surprised as it wasn't all the big. I've been to the USA and all around Europe, but I have to admit that the Highlands of Scotland has them all beat for scenery. If any of you like mountaineering, this is the place to visit. I've attached a film for you to watch. It was took in the summer of 2020 . Enjoy

...oh, and no, you can't shoot the deer, yes to the sheep, but not the lovely deer 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puhQ2owLOsM[/ame]


----------

